# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Разные сюжеты с телекомпании НТВ.  Видео и тексты

## Lampada

httтp://www.ntv.ru/novosti/178739/   *Пятилетний скрипач покорил публику* 
В Омске появилась новая знаменитость. Он в одиночку играет сложные скрипичные концерты, а его выступления собирают полные залы. Критиков поражает не только мастерство исполнителя, но и его возраст. Восходящей звезде классической музыки всего пять лет.  
С юным Паганини познакомилась Александра Барабанщикова. Репортаж НТВ.  
Аркадию Василенко всего пять лет, и он еще неуверенно выходит на большую сцену. Перед полным залом Омской филармонии ему предстоит исполнить произведения Генделя в дуэте с органом. В музыкальной школе Аркадия называют Маленьким Паганини. За несколько месяцев ему удалось освоить программу, рассчитанную на три года.  
Аркадий Василенко: «Мне нравится, что красиво звучит скрипка, и играет очень певуче».  
В роду Василенко музыкантов не было, но родители целенаправленно воспитывают профессионального скрипача. Вместо футбола на улице и мультиков по телевизору у Аркадия ежедневные музыкальные занятия по несколько часов. На жесткий график юный скрипач не жалуется.  
Аркадий Василенко: «Чтобы концерт играть в Москве».  
Чтобы у ребенка не пропал интерес к музыке, дважды в неделю родители водят его на акробатику. В свои пять лет Аркадий хорошо знает, что такое рабочие будни, и что собой представляет единственный выходной.  
Анна Василенко, мать Аркадия Василенко: «У нас за лето был один день каникул — мы готовили программу. И то он весь день был у бабушки, играл на даче, бегал, прыгал, купался, а вечером пришел, открыл скрипочку, провел по струнам смычком, положил ее спать, а на следующее утро после одного дня каникул мы опять начали заниматься».  
Из-за юного возраста — Аркадий в четыре года попросился в музыкальную школу — мальчика не приняли. Тогда он дома стал разучивать гаммы. Талант Аркадия заметили. С ним взялись заниматься музыканты Омской филармонии. Редкие способности ребенка здесь развивают в традициях русских музыкальных школ — намеренно строго.  
Татьяна Лазарева, музыкант: «Он занимается скрипкой с удовольствием. В таком нежном возрасте ему это нравится. В этом, я считаю, особое проявление талантливости».  
Желание Аркадия когда-нибудь выступить в Москве уже сбывается. Прослушав записи его выступлений, мальчика пригласили на VI Международный конкурс в Московскую консерваторию. За всю историю этого события скрипач Аркадий Василенко станет самым юным его участником.     http://www.ntv.ru

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/178558/ 
22 октября 2009
"*Каким будет город будущего* 
В Москве сегодня подвели итоги международного фестиваля «Билдинг», посвященный разного рода строительству и городской архитектуре. Всемирно известные дизайнеры и инженеры делились опытом по вопросам, которые волнуют всех жителей больших городов. Как сделать жилье доступным, но при этом красивым и комфортным? И как решить проблему городских дорог, вернее бесконечных пробок? 
Западные специалисты дают на эти вопросы изящные и, что немаловажно, бюджетные ответы. Но, как выяснилось, и здесь самые очевидные решения натыкаются на российские особенности. 
Корреспондент НТВ Сергей Морозов сравнил западный опыт и нашу действительность. 
Доступное жилье, которое в России обычно представляется нагромождением бетонных громадин, может выглядеть и по-другому. Британец Пол Томпсон показал, как за сутки из древесных блоков собирается дом: дешевле, чем бетон, экологично, теплоэкономно. Сборка проста — при желании из этих же блоков можно собрать семиэтажный дом. Себестоимость квадратного метра — полторы тысячи долларов. 
Корреспондент: «Это будет массовое строительство?»
Пол Томпсон, архитектор: «Как раз этого мы и добиваемся. Сейчас есть возможность пересмотреть наши взгляды на жилую застройку. Пока существует старая технология: кирпично- и бетонно-блочные дома. Но она очень неточная и не позволяет достичь желаемого качества жилья». 
И вот тут начинается интересное. Российские участники рынка говорят, что такой проект у нас не осилят. Так, фабрика древесных блоков, которая в Британии стоит 80 тысяч фунтов, у нас потребует 40 миллионов долларов. Последний аргумент — надо менять технический регламент. Впрочем, находится и более простое объяснение, почему такое доступное жилье нам недоступно. 
Вячеслав Глазычев, профессор Московского архитектурного университета: «Вполне естественно, что крупные строительные компании, которые лоббируют продолжение советской технологии крупнопанельного бетонного, на цементе основанного домостроительства, категорически не желают поддержать такого рода строительство. Они просто тихо саботировали задачу». 
Дальше развернулась дискуссия о пробках в большом городе. «Вы же двигаетесь в противоположном от всех направлении, — удивлялся западный эксперт. — Пока все укрепляют общественный транспорт и стимулируют отказ от машин — Москва заставляет граждан садиться за руль, повторяя худшие транспортные решения в мире». Да нас просто не слушают, объясняют российские специалисты. 
Михаил Блинкин, научный руководитель НИИ транспорта и дорожного хозяйства: «Этот Т-образный перекресток останется в Москве всегда, если только мы не решимся снести Кремль. Перед Т-образным перекрестком разгонять транспортный поток путем снятия светофоров можно только в сумасшедшем доме!» 
Главный докладчик по пробкам, консультант американского правительства Вукан Вучик, накануне специально проехал по главным пробкам Москвы. 
Вукан Вучик, эксперт по городскому планированию и вопросам транспорта: «Я был здесь 4 года назад, и сейчас все выглядит похоже, только хуже. У вас особая ситуация — необыкновенно широкие трассы и узкие улочки. Но проблема не в ширине дороги, а в организации движения. У вас на узких улицах двустороннее движение, да еще с обеих сторон машины припаркованы. Так же нельзя!» 
Москва напоминает Вучику Вену и Лос-Анджелес, но в их худшие времена, когда города превратились в огромные парковки. Запад, поняв, что машин все равно будет больше, чем дорог, решил избавиться от личного автотранспорта. Скорее всего, к этому придет и Москва. Это было бы изящным решением проблемы спецсигналов. Если Москва станет городом для пешеходов, мигалки отомрут сами собой."  http://www.ntv.ru

----------

